# Building my 1st workbench this weekend....tips?



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

As the title suggests, this weekend I'm getting a few hours to finally tackle my shed. One of the jobs on my list is building a workbench across the width of the back.

Does anyone have any suggestions/improvements you'd suggest to someone in my position? Something I'm probably going to forget!

Thanks.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

A peice of kitchen worktop would be an easy option, strong and easy to clean.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fix on a vice, always handy to have one around.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Old hardwood doors cut up nicely to make a really strong workbench, made a really nice one a few years ago and cost nothing as can get the doors for free

Fix on vice like soul boy said is very handy to have


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

use wing nuts to fix the vice. i did it with mine makes it quick to remove for the few times you don't want a vice on the bench. did the same with my bench grinder. 
screwed the grinder to a wood base but the base has two big bolts bolts that go through the work bench and secure with wing nuts so i can move out the way wasily


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

How big is your shed? In my last house i only had a 7x5' shed and i wanted a workbench, but also needed the storage space, so I appied a batton to the shed and attached the workbench by hinges, with hinged legs. I screwed some of the plastic shelfing corners you can, using 8 to make 2 squares and popped the legs into these to stop the table collapsing when it was up. When not in use it folded flat against the back of the shed.

In the end the missus got a rabbit and the hutch ended up on it, but for the time before that it was really handy.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Depends on what you're going to be doing on the bench.

If there's any prospect of hammering being involved, build it twice as robust as you think you'll need. A vice is a good idea, but, again, buy a STRONG one and bolt it down - some of the smaller eBay-types are worse than useless. Better a 2nd-hand good quality than a shiny, new weak job. :thumb:


----------



## dubb (Aug 27, 2009)

Cheers folks, some really handy info already.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

Another tip is to make the top/worktop overhang the base/framework, this allows the use of clamps old and new style.


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

When you bolt the vice down make sure the back jaw is clear of the front edge of the bench.
That way you can hold longer stuff and it won't hit the bench top.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Will it be metal or wood?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Also fit the vice away from the edge wall. You'll want something long in it at some point. As above make it stronger than you think. Bottom of it have to the floor or leave a big gap between a shelf underneath and the floor. Mines close to the floor that all sorts of crap gets under and it's awkward to clean out.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

https://goo.gl/images/9SIAu8


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

You could do the same thing with vice very easy and cheap!

Google family handyman work bench!

Lots of basic and easy benches!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

i made my own work bench out of C16/20 2x4 and then used a worktop on top. i can jump up and down on mine. 
i built it in the garage


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Depends on what you're going to be doing on the bench.
> 
> If there's any prospect of hammering being involved, build it twice as robust as you think you'll need. A vice is a good idea, but, again, buy a STRONG one and bolt it down - some of the smaller eBay-types are worse than useless. Better a 2nd-hand good quality than a shiny, new weak job. :thumb:


Quoted for truth and great justice - you can't really over engineer something like this, if you've any intention of using it seriously at all, make it really, really strong :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Take some beating for strength/price....
https://www.machinemart.co.uk/p/cwb1000b-engineers-bench/


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

I built mine from scrap timber and a couple of fence posts I had knocking around. Top is a trimmed down piece of kitchen worktop which I robbed from Homebase for a tenner as it was bowed (made no difference as it's screwed down with L brackets).

All brackets and hardware were from "stock" so net cost was the £10 for the top.

Bolted to the wall of the garage also for added strength.

Vice added recently, photo not great - this was just after a clear-out when my 205 went; it's a lot tidier now.


----------

